# Care home



## suejw (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi,does anybody know anything about a huge care home on the outskirts of st Barbara de nexe,I understand it used to be a hotel but has recently changed to a care home.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

do you mean this place Monte da Palhagueira : Retirement Village in the Algarve


----------



## suejw (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Canoeman,thanks for the reply,I think that may be the place,I know it used to be a hotel but thought it had only recently been purchased for a care home and also I thought it was all just one big building I didn't think it was lots of single villa type places,also I actually thought it was st Barbara and not gorjoes,I will have another look and see what I can find out.


----------



## quelfesgirl (May 27, 2013)

Palhagueira has been established for many years so this cannot be the one you are thinking of. The one you are talking about I am not aware of but vaguely remember reading something about it some time ago, but I thought it had to be built first. Palhagueira is very pretty and as well as the villas (which are the retirement section) there is also a dedicated nursing home there too.


----------



## suejw (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi quelfesgirl ,
thanks for the post,yes I have seen the care home on google earth at palaghuera but I have also seen a place on one of the roads outside of st Barbara,I was told it used to be a hotel but has now been bought as a care home,I know there used to be a restaurant there called the riviera I think as I remember driving past it at sometime on my travels,I was just wondering if anybody had any information as to what it had become now as it was a big site with a pool and helipad and allsorts.


----------



## genialgeorge (Apr 25, 2013)

The nursing home at Palhagueira was converted from an old farmhouse in the mid nineties and has always been a nursing home. Alongside it, is a retirement village with 33 houses. It's a great idea for retirement, as when you get too infirm you can just popover to the nursing home and start a new life there! The 'hotel' you talk of used to be "La Reserve" on the road from Sta. Barbara to Esteval. It was a fine, luxury hotel in its day, but now is a nursing home - "Cantina do Avo" Cheers, genial george


----------



## suejw (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info genial George,do you know if it is still open as from the google maps it looks derelict and I can't find out anything about it on any searches.


----------



## genialgeorge (Apr 25, 2013)

The nursing home is still very much a going concern. The erstwhile hotel, now care home has only been in operation for a couple of years or so. before that it was rented to a Dutch TV co. where they filmed Big Brother type shows. Before becoming a care home it remained empty and I suppose that's when it was pictured by Google. There are plans to build a 4 star hotel on land next to Gorjoes and Goldra, with golf, of course and swimming pools. Should liven up the leisure market round about!


----------



## suejw (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you for some more clarification on the subject,we are looking into purchasing a holiday home in the area around about St Barbara so that would be good if they were going to build a golf course amongst other leisure stuff,how realistic is the chance of them doing that do you think ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

In todays climate and the that other Algarve Golf courses aren't doing that well and have lost a lot of custom to other countries because their no longer competitive, unlikly


----------



## genialgeorge (Apr 25, 2013)

We'll have to wait and see! There is a whole raft of projects launched with great publicity in Portugal, which have never seen the light of day. This one has 60 bedrooms and would make a big difference in the area. Apparently a German co. behind it, so might make it. Will probably take another year for detailed planning permission to come through.


----------

